# Old wives tales??



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

We researched some old wives tales to save some money for a pregnancy test because its hard to believe she could be pregnant so we thought we would be wasting money(she is in a pen full of does) but she just looks pregnant!

I stood out there for a good while waiting for her to pee and she did finally pee about the same time this other doe(recently kidded 4 month ago and has been kept by herself since, so obviously not pregnant) did.

Wives tales:
1. Pour Pine Sol into the urine and, if pregnant, it should change a color. (Did not say what color but that it would change)
2. Pour bleach into the urine and, if pregnant, should fizz a little and create foam.









-I did do both steps in one cup-
Left if the not pregnant doe and the Right cup is the doe we suspect is pregnant. The left doe peed more than the right but it didn't affect the outcome.

First when i poured the same amount of pine sol into the cups nothing happened so i waited a good 10 mins and when i checked back the pregnant doe's urine had turned a light yellow and the right one stayed a darker yellow.

Then, i poured the same amount of bleach into the two cups and the left cup created a sort of film on top and the right started foaming as you can tell in the picture.

This is so crazy! Who knew?? Has anyone else tried this before? Guess shes actually pregnant even though she hasn't has access to a buck or anything!?

I'll post a picture of her later.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks, like have a new experiment to try.  Lol, guess I am gonna go chase a doe with a cup.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

lkmartin1230 said:


> Looks, like have a new experiment to try.  Lol, guess I am gonna go chase a doe with a cup.


I put a halter on the doe i thought was pregnant and help her until she finally peed haha! Let me know how it turns out


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Does she share a fence line with a buck? Or were there are bucklings in the pen a few months ago before weaning?

There are a few threads on here about "the bleach test", perhaps they will show up in the Similar Threads box below. It was really hit or miss for people!

I would be concerned that the pine-sol may affect the results of the bleach test but since the two cups had clearly different reactions who knows!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Does she share a fence line with a buck? Or were there are bucklings in the pen a few months ago before weaning?
> 
> There are a few threads on here about "the bleach test", perhaps they will show up in the Similar Threads box below. It was really hit or miss for people!
> 
> I would be concerned that the pine-sol may affect the results of the bleach test but since the two cups had clearly different reactions who knows!


She does share a fence with a buck and I've heard someone say they had a doe get "bred through the fence" but i thought he was joking ?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

He may not have been joking! I haven't personally had it occur at our farm - but other folk swear by it! What type of fencing separates them?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I have had at least 1, maybe 2 does bred through the fence...


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> He may not have been joking! I haven't personally had it occur at our farm - but other folk swear by it! What type of fencing separates them?










I'm standing in the buck's pen and the does' pen is through this gate.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Same fencing all the way around the pen


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I had one or two goats bred through this stuff


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

margaret said:


> I had one or two goats bred through this stuff


Oh wow! Never thought that would be possible!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

I read online, that people use the bleach test for cows, with very good results. People have also used them on goats, and sheep. Seems to work pretty well. I am going to try it after feeding time this afternoon.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

lkmartin1230 said:


> I read online, that people use the bleach test for cows, with very good results. People have also used them on goats, and sheep. Seems to work pretty well. I am going to try it after feeding time this afternoon.


Oh okay! Thanks or the info. We just saw something about it and looked it up. Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh you betcha it can be done threw the fence!! I always called bull on it........till about 5 months ago when 2 of my doelings that NEVER got out and the buck NEVER broke in started to make nice little bags. The sad thing is their fence line is all that none climb, talk about talented lol


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

This is the doe






















The buck on the farm


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Make sure you let us know if she has kids! Very interesting


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Make sure you let us know if she has kids! Very interesting


Okay i definitely will!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

IT WORKS!!!!! I tested a doe who I knew wasn't pregnant then, tested my pregnant doe. So, yes it does work very well.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

lkmartin1230 said:


> IT WORKS!!!!! I tested a doe who I knew wasn't pregnant then, tested my pregnant doe. So, yes it does work very well.


Great!! Wow i think I'm going to start using this more often than spending 40$ a goat for a pregnancy check!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

I know right. I am so excited. My neighbors all looked at me strange as I started yelling " It Works, it works". Lol.


----------

